# I have been clusterbombed. Oh the joy!!!



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Last night I was carpet bombed.
There were four packages out on the porch. I ripped into them like a 
kid in a candy store. The more I opened the more excited I got.
What an incredible selection of sticks. 
Each box has it's own story, I'll go through them one by one...
The first box was from Alladin Sane.
We had come to terms on a fiver trade. As you'll plainly see in the 
picture below, he can't count.
I'm going to trade with him all the time. 
The selection of sticks is incredible AND luscious.
Thanks Dennis!!!
RP Vintage 1990 (What a gorgeous stick.)
Torano 1916
Padilla 1932's
Padilla Hybrid
Punch Gran Puro
Don Pepin Blue (Can't wait to try this one.)
Padilla 68 (One of my very favorites.)
Fuente Gran Reserva (I'm afraid of this stick. I have a sneaking 
suspicion that if I smoke it, it will cost me a box.)
Padron 64 Exclusivo Maduro (This stick pwns me. God, how I love them.)
Tatuaje (Not sure of the vitola on that one at all.)

The second box was from Mithshrike.
Matt bombs me all the time. I never know what's gonna be next. He's the 
guy who is solely responsible for getting me addicted to this sport, 
I'm not sure if I love him or hate him for it. 
He always sends the wackiest shit, too. This goaround he sent a bunch 
of Battleground smokes. They're way cool.
Thanks Matt!!!
Battleground J Chamberlain Natural and Maduro
Battleground TJ Jackson
Oliva Master Blends 3 (Been wanting to try this one, too.)
Cohiba Dominican Robusto (Desperately wanted to try this one!!!)
Vega Talanga Tercio (Looks amazing)
Padilla Hybrids


Third up was a box sent by Massphatness. Vin saw me going on about how 
I like sweet smokes. We had traded in a Newbie PIF and he thought he'd 
send some sweetness my way.
Strange thing happened...
There were five smokes in that box and now there are only four. Not 
sure what happened to that other Short Story, but suffice to say that 
it is now going to be one of my regular smokes.
Damn, was that thing nice. 
Thanks Vin!!!
Camacho Triple Maduro (I've been dying to try one of these)
Torano Exodus 1959
RyJ Reserve Maduro
Short Stories (Nummie!!!)

The last box I almost didn't recognize. Awhile back I posted a thread 
begging for cigar bands for a project that I concepted.
Smokin5 saw my request and offered to send some of the bands he had 
laying around. When I opened the box, there lay a big honkin pile of 
hitchhikers. Eric also sent a big envelope full of bands that will 
really help me get this cigar band think under way.
Thanks Eric!!!
Torano Exodus 1959
Fuente Gran Reserva
Famous 3000
Gran Habano #3
Slow Aged 826

I can't even begin to explain how appreciative of all the support I've 
had around here. I love coming here and sharing, and I love to watch 
all that everyone here puts back.
The entire experience of the last month has deeply affected me in a 
very positive way. I've come to enjoy people a lot more and that has 
spilled over into my day to day life.
My patience has been greater, I smile a lot more, and I look forward to 
every new day with a smile on my face.
I can't thank all of you enough.
I already have a few PIF's lined up, not to even the score, but just to 
pass this spirit on. It's an amazing thing.
Thank you all for letting me be a part of this!!!
Scott


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice! I think everyone wants you to store some more sticks in your cool creations.

I might be wrong but I think the Tat is an Angeles, petit corona.

Enjoy!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

GREAT HIT! This appears to be a well orchestrated obliteration of your home. Hope you got humi space for all that devastation! :ss


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

shilala said:


> The entire experience of the last month has deeply affected me in a
> very positive way. I've come to enjoy people a lot more and that has
> spilled over into my day to day life.
> My patience has been greater, I smile a lot more, and I look forward to
> ...


That is amazing to hear that this is spilling out into your everyday life! One thing I try to do is pay it forward, not only on the boards, but also in life... If I see someone that needs help I try and offer some, if someone needs my time, I am happy to give it. I have even gone as far as to pay for the next person's coffee at the coffee shop... random ways to brighten both of your days! Enjoy the wonderful smokes!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

All I can say is 

#%(*&#%#$*)((%&#@[email protected]# 

Ok apparently I can't say that.

Awesome destruction on that hit. WTG. :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW WHAT A HIT!!! nice smokes! you got some fun smoking ahead of you!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

As nice a package as you sent for the troops,you deserve it :tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Cluster bombing is so much fun. Looks like you have some good smokes ahead of you!


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 18, 2007)

Wow! Congratulation's, what a nice round of sticks. :dr


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice hits! Enjoy!


That hit is so big, I guess it couldn't fit in the bombs fourm.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> GREAT HIT! This appears to be a well orchestrated obliteration of your home. Hope you got humi space for all that devastation! :ss


Actually it wasn't orchestrated at all, it was just coincidence.
I don't have any humidor space at all. I have no idea what I'm going to do, to be honest with you.
Looks like I might have to build some space. 
It's a nice problem to have. I get to sit on the floor and play cigars.
I bet I can make enough room if I try hard enough.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

"It works keep coming back!"
Not wait that's another forum

No matter, you appear to be one of the most prolific inventors here, as is evident by your illustrious posts.

Congratulations and much karmic return to your benefactors. :tu


from Latin, from bene facere ‘do good (to)’


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> "It works keep coming back!"
> Not wait that's another forum
> 
> No matter, you appear to be one of the most prolific inventors here, as is evident by your illustrious posts.
> ...


I think that's "Keep coming back, it works if you work it!!!"


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

shilala said:


> I think that's "Keep coming back, it works if you work it!!!"


Right you are! 

Keep it working.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow! Nice hit


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow Thats A Nice Blowout!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Don't forget you've got five more Short Stories on the way brother! Enjoy those great smokes.

Blues


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

It seems like every week I have to make a post saying, "Scott... you keep getting your ass handed to you". Here's this weeks installment.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Blues Tiger said:


> Don't forget you've got five more Short Stories on the way brother! Enjoy those great smokes.
> 
> Blues


Yeah baby!!!
I think I'm going to build a second floor on the humi. 
Seems that's the only reasonable thing to do. Either that or I'll build an East and West Wing.


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

There is a tribe of Gorillas in the jungle, full of pride and love. They go by the name of CS. Their young are brought up learning the ways of the jungle with knowledge from all the elders of the tribe. The chimps are rewarded with bananas as surprises, when they show improvement. And some members give their bananas away to the other Gorillas to show their joy of being in the tribe. Paradise may come to mind, and that's not far from the truth. They understand what PIF means and practice it through their lifetime in all ways.
Funny how small things wind up being important in the jungle. The Gorillas know this also. So no small thing that concerns another Gorilla is ignored or passed over. Each member of the tribe is the strength of the tribe.
BOMB what does that mean? Brother of Many Bananas :r(just made that up)
It's why I come here and look forward to coming here each and every day.
It's a great place and I like being a member of the tribe.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Holy Macanoly broham.........

I'm at a loss for words........for once...

Enjoy the smokes Scott!!
Scott


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Very cool that everything showed up on the same day!! You got crushed Scott!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Very cool that everything showed up on the same day!! You got crushed Scott!


Hell is, I wasn't expecting anything at all.
I hadn't even checked the mailbox 100 times yet.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

shilala said:


> Yeah baby!!!
> I think I'm going to build a second floor on the humi.
> Seems that's the only reasonable thing to do. Either that or I'll build an East and West Wing.


O good you have built some pretty wild stuff so far... Can't wait to see the thread and pics of the East and West Wing then!!!

Great HIT!!!:tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Another coordinated attack!! That is total destruction! Very nice.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You were definately a chosen one.

Nice job guys......:tu


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Dude!!! That is awsome!!! Those Civil War cigars are cool , too!!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Gorilla karma at its best!!!

You deserve it you SOBOTL!!! Especially, after what you pulled!!!:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> Gorilla karma at its best!!!
> 
> You deserve it you SOBOTL!!! Especially, after what you pulled!!!:tu


Is that Son of a brother of the leaf?


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Carpet bombing is a very effective tactic at overwhelming the "enemy", and it's also fun! Nice hits all around!!!:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

shilala said:


> Is that Son of a brother of the leaf?




Significant Other Brother of the Leaf? :bn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

DBall said:


> Significant Other Brother of the Leaf? :bn


Probably Stupid Old Bastard of the Leaf.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

shilala said:


> Probably Stupid Old Bastard of the Leaf.


Subterranean Orangutan, Bloated On Trial Lawyers?


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

drhalle said:


> It's why I come here and look forward to coming here each and every day. It's a great place and I like being a member of the tribe.


Excellent statement drhalle! Me too. When I first saw the photo's of mass destruction I said to myself, "I hope Scott has a little room in the humi..."

Your blessed my boy, blessed...:ss

p.s. So do you have room in your humi? cause if you don't....


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Man me and Eric must be on that bomb Scooter wavelength. Prescott isn't that far away.

Enjoy mang.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I love bombing. It appeals to my destructive side.:ss


----------

